# Anyone watch America's Best Dance Crew last night?



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

Man, last night's show was amazing! There's so much more diversity this time around, I thought a lot of the crews were very good. I hate how 'Kid Rainen' guest judged... God he was awful. Every time he'd make a comment, it was just "YO DAWG DAT WAS DOPE STRAIGHT UP YO MAN YOU RIPPED IT STRAIGHT UP" and he talked so fast I thought he was on drugs or something.

Anyone else a fan of ABDC?


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 17, 2009)

America's Best Dance Crew was the show where the asian dudes with masks won, right? Because I've actually seen that show, and I watch less than an hour of TV a week...


----------



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, Jabbawockeez were the winners of Season 1. One of their members was the guest judge in this season. He's the one I talked about in the first post.


----------



## kevenka (Jan 17, 2009)

sigh...I guess they should just stick to dancing?


----------



## Anakir (Jan 17, 2009)

I sort of lost interest in the middle of season 2. I guess I missed quite a bit. Ill check back to see what I missed. I remember I created a thread about ABDC but some people mentioned why anyone would watch this kind of "crap." I bet they still feel this way. Either way, I still love dancing shows. I used to be a Bboy, but not those extreme Bboys.

Anyways, hope to catch up on it soon.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 17, 2009)

I havnt had a chance to watch the new season. Ive been watching since season 1 but season 2 was just so boring to me. Just compare the two winners: Jabbawockeez and some crew no one remembers. The second season was just so plain to me. I thought Fanny pack was the best crew on the show but they got eliminated which ruined it for me. Maybe Ill watch the new season since you seem so excited about it.


----------



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, second season wasn't as good, but I think the winners were pretty good (and they're from Vegas!) Also, I think Kaba Modern should have been the winner of season 1... Kaba was amazing.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah Kaba Modern was really good. I also thought Live in Color was good. But the crews in season two were boring or just annoyed me.


----------



## thawkins1 (Jan 17, 2009)

The Super Crew were awesome and they are from Vegas (so am I). I really don't like this years ABDC.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 17, 2009)

thawkins1 said:
			
		

> The Super Crew were awesome and they are from Vegas (so am I). I really don't like this years ABDC.


Does this year still have all of those slow motion shots?


----------



## thawkins1 (Jan 17, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> thawkins1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep they do


----------



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

thawkins1 said:
			
		

> The Super Crew were awesome and they are from Vegas (so am I). I really don't like this years ABDC.


How can you dislike it already? it's only been one episode so far! I thought there were a lot of good crews... That Quest crew from LA, Fly Kicks, the one team with all girls and one guy that do that weird type of dance with the shoes...


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeezz, Why the heck shall i watch to some dancing ''talent'' if i can game all night long?


----------



## thawkins1 (Jan 17, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> thawkins1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well the groups this year are far under Season 1 and 2.


----------

